
Ask HN: What is the current state of AGI? - manx
(AGI = Artificial General Intelligence)
======
PaulHoule
Preparadigmatic.

I find current conference proceedings on AGI to be incoherent, much worse than
Fuzzy Logic conference proceedings from the 1990s, except Fuzzy Logic has
established uses in the control field and AGI is almost undefined and has no
uses.

------
mrfusion
I think we’re just starting to have ideas on how to have ideas for AGI.

------
gtirloni
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21530860](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21530860)

I think you'll find some insights there.

------
notomorrow
nothing. Check the supposedly leading figures and their online appearances,
you will realize that they are mostly incapable of providing any convincing
progress. Instead, they are enjoying some academic titles and interviews with
bunch of buzz words: human level AI, distributed token based AI,etc.

